# The 'opposite sexuality' thread



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

OK, so if you had to choose someone from the same/opposite sex who'd it be? Me and a friend were having a discussion about this earlier.

Myself, I'd pick Jude Law or Vincent Gallo.

PS: Sorry to all you bisexuals on here, I guess you're left out


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Catharine Zeta Jones! :nw 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Alyson Hannigan, who played Willow in Buffy.

Obviously


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

FailureGene said:


> Alyson Hannigan, who played Willow in Buffy.
> 
> Obviously


Yes, most obviously. 
:nw Alyson :nw


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You have good taste Vincenzo. 

Since we are picking someone of the opposite sexuality, I would choose Halle Berry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Milla Jovovich. I've always had sort of a "thing" for her. It all started when "The Fifth Element" came out.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't really get it. What am I supposed to do?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

> I don't really get it. What am I supposed to do?


Actually, yeah. I have no idea either. :con I'm guessing it's either who would you like to be (of the opposite sex) or who would you like to _be with_.

Still...


> Obviously


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Someone who you adknowledge to be attractive. If you'd like to be with them then that's fair enough.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

[edit]: eh, nevermind, I'll just pick Alyson Hannigan, 'cause that picture really is hot.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you recently converted to homosexuality?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh I get it now, haha. So opposite of our sexuality.
I guess mine would be Deborah Harry. Or maybe Bjork.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Milla Jovovich. I've always had sort of a "thing" for her. It all started when "The Fifth Element" came out.


Milla=hotness. I sat through two crappy Resident Evil Movies just to see her kick ***.

If I had to pick someone I guess it would be James Marsters aka Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't know, I couldn't just name one, there are so many women that are knock outs. 

This could be an intersting thread. I was at a resort with my Mom and a friend, I commented on this women (I'm a hetrosexual) appearence.......They both looked at me like I was in lust.........."I don't know, I don't look at other women."............


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

cube said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > Milla Jovovich. I've always had sort of a "thing" for her. It all started when "The Fifth Element" came out.
> ...


So did I. Her singing voice is extremely sexy as well.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Rachel Weisz :mushy


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I dunno... probably Brad Pitt... he seems like a cool guy, and he's good looking without being a feminine pretty-boy :lol


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, I get it. This means I have to pick a guy, right? In that case I pick...uh...well...frankly I've never thought about what guy I would say is attractive. :stu


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

Denzel, Benicio Del Toro, eh...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would pick Hilary Duff if I am supposed to pick a girl. Matt Damon if it's a guy.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> cube said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":be18f]Milla Jovovich. I've always had sort of a "thing" for her. It all started when "The Fifth Element" came out.
> ...


So did I. Her singing voice is extremely sexy as well.[/quote:be18f]

:agree I have her cd *The Divine Comedy*. I love the ukrainian folk song on it _In a Glade_

I think Paul Newman is/was a good looking guy. I wish I had his face. I believe his ancestors came from Slovakia like some of mine but I guess he's mostly Jewish? :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> Vincenzo Coccotti said:
> 
> 
> > Have you recently converted to homosexuality?
> ...


Watch it, Gumaro! Her boots were made for walkin' and those boots are gonna walk all over you :lol

(actually, I like the original Nancy Sinatra version of the song better)


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Watch it, Gumaro! Her boots were made for walkin' and those boots are gonna walk all over you :lol
> 
> (actually, I like the original Nancy Sinatra version of the song better)


Personally, I prefer the Megadeth version.
I think Jessica Simpson is not aging well, to be honest. These days I'd probably rather do her sister.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I would pick Naomi Watts.


----------



## CuteLindsey86 (Feb 8, 2004)

Rachel McAdams, if I'm picking a girl.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Hugh Jackman if it was a dude. The guy has it all.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ksg said:


> Hugh Jackman if it was a dude. The guy has it all.


Including an interesting name! :b


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

a dude eh..hm..I gotta say Johnny Depp, he has that mysterious, but quirky quality to him.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Interesting thread, lol.

I guess I'd pick antonio banderas so i can listen to him yelp things like "Ay papito, Ay!" and "Ay! Tu muy grande!!" with his accent. lol
....
I feel weird now. 
Must think of women...


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> Oh I get it now, haha. So opposite of our sexuality.
> I guess mine would be Deborah Harry. Or maybe Bjork.


Bjork is the first to pop into my head, only because she's a genius


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

jake gyllenhaal is hot.


----------

